# brake caliper decals or stencils?



## l3urton10 (Nov 30, 2004)

hey goes i recently upgraded my corrado brakes to GLI/TT front brakes... i decided to paint them black before installing them and was thinking about maybe painting "corrado" in red to match the slc and vr6 badges on the car, or maybe color match the car... just wanted to see if anyone has done this, and or ever hear of some sort of heat resistant decal? I know they are still single piston calipers and the surface isn't as flat as multi piston brakes, but my M3 has ///M etched into theres and it would look nice painted the /// colors and a white/silver M as well...
thanks for any help
-adam


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Contact this forum member, he was selling the stickers seen below.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?346696-taz21nf


----------



## l3urton10 (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW! perfect thanks man!


----------

